# VA adoption plea - Lacy, not Golden, suffered abuse



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

This sad story came to me by email from my pet sitter today and the only information I have is below. The dog is in/near Waynesboro, VA. She is safe now but sorely in need of a loving home. If you have a big heart and room for one more....

Subject: Fw: cruelty case for adoption 
Date: Friday, May 20, 2011, 9:39 AM

This precious dog is named Lacy. She has been chained on a 3 ft. log chain in a dark dilapidated barn for three years, since she was 12 weeks old. She had puppies which froze to death, and some entangled themselves in her chain and choked. She was fed maybe once or twice a week, and is skin and bones underneath her long fur. She was also dehydrated. She weighs 37 pounds and should weigh about 50-60. Her legs had to be shaved because she had been lying in her own fecal matter for three years. 

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, this dog deserves the best home there is. She loves people, kids, other dogs, but not cats, most probably because feral cats wandered thru the barn and teased her, and she was also catching rats.

She has been spayed, all shots, wormed, and is free of heartworm. She needs a large securely fenced yard, where she can run to her heart's content, plenty of love, and she MUST be an indoor dog. 

I will drive anywhere within reason to place her. I will NOT put her on a transport! She is my responsibility and I will see and check out the home before placing, unless it is someone whom I know, or who is well known by a personal friend.

Mollie McCurdy
Waynesboro, Virginia
540-942-8885.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

So sad, poor girl =(. What breed is she? How old is she now? Pic?

(just asking for potential other adopters). Hope the girl gets a loving home!!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

musicgirl said:


> So sad, poor girl =(. What breed is she? How old is she now? Pic?
> 
> (just asking for potential other adopters). Hope the girl gets a loving home!!


I just added photos of her. Other than the pictures, all I know is in the original post. I gather she is around 3 years old.

Thanks for caring.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mollie*

Did they give an email address for Mollie McCurdy?
If not, is there another email address they can reply to?

If you have an email address please tell her to contact Dogs Deserve Better. The owner will have to agree to giving her up.
She is a doll-looks like a sheltie or collie mix to me.

http://www.dogsdeservebetter.org/reps.html

Virginia 



Arlington, Virginia
Lisa Walthers 703.969.3825
email [email protected]



Chesterfield, Virginia
Jennifer David 804.690.5428
email [email protected]



Pembroke, Virginia
DDB of the New River Valley 
Shannon Allen 866.899.1039 
http://www.dogsdeservebetternrv.org 
email [email protected]


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh my, I just do not understand how people can be so awful and cruel. They should be tied up in a dark shed. Why do people have these animals??????? Animals have no way to defend for themselves, I just get so mad.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

She is beautiful!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I don't have an email address for Molly, Karen, but I will pass your information along to her. Reading her message, I think she won't let this girl go to anyone except a trusted home. 

Thanks for caring.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks for caring for her...she looks like a sweetheart. Good luck on finding her a great home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldensGirl*

GoldensGirl

Thank you for passing the Dogs Deserve Better info to her and let us know if you hear from her.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> GoldensGirl
> 
> Thank you for passing the Dogs Deserve Better info to her and let us know if you hear from her.


Thanks, Karen. My pet sitter was very glad to have the info about Dogs Deserve Better. But I still don't have an email address for Molly, who hold the little gal who needs a home.

Hugs,
Lucy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldensGirl*

Goldensgirl

Please let me know if you hear anything.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> Goldensgirl
> 
> Please let me know if you hear anything.


That's a promise. Thanks for caring. :wavey:


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Aww, what a sweet girl. I hope she finds the home she deserves soon!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

bumping up


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Bumping up.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

WOW she looks like a little sweetheart look that smile. After all she's been through!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldensGirl*

GoldensGirl

Any news on this sweetie?


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> GoldensGirl
> 
> Any news on this sweetie?


Thanks for checking, Karen. I have heard nothing new about this sweet girl. I so hope life takes her to a wonderful home. 

Lucy


----------

